# Many supplements out there--which should we take?!



## elevit3 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have generalized anxiety with DP/DR being pervasive symptoms throughout my daily living. I currently have the following supplements: fish oil, DMAE, mental concentration, and coenzyme b complex. I've noticed that although DMAE, mental concentration and coenzyme b complex can give me more energy, enhanced memory and improved mental concentration, they can make my DP/DR become worse and make me feeling more anxious prior to having consumed them. Specifically, If I just take the Coenzyme B complex, it gives me energy but gives me a blank state of mind where I cannot concentrate or recall anything and feel as though I have brain fog. When I take either the DMAE or mental concentration, they do improve concentration and overall better cognitive function but I feel more on edge with them ( as they are stimulants) and I again have the empty headed feeling later on during the day. I used to take these supplements in the morning and afternoon but do no anymore due to the feelings associated with them that I have mentioned above. I know there are other anxiolytic ( natural anti-anxiety supplements) out there such as: Rhodiola Rosea, inositol, ashwagandha, holy basil extract, valerian root, St. John's wort, L-theanine, L-tyrosine, Magnesium, multivitamin(no iron), etc but the issue is that I don't want to spend money trying all of them and finding out that most of them were practically useless and induced more of a placebo effect than anything. I know that I should exercise, eat properly and get enough sleep and I have been doing that and have definitely been feeling better but I'm just not sure what I should do with supplements as I know they could help but I'm not sure which ones I should take, in what amount, at what time and for how long. Can someone please help me? Thank you  !


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Take omega 3, zinc magnesium calcium and b-12. They will improve your overall health. But
will have 0 effect on dp (from my perspective).


----------

